# Opisthacanthus madagascariensis. What do we know about the species?



## Decaryi (Dec 26, 2013)

Other then burrowers possesing an abnormal peptid structure good at blocking potash (males only) and found in Kirindi national park. not much is out on this species... who has kept them and what are there habits and needs? was considering getting a large group from Ken. my other scorps are doing great and I was just given three large aquariums. If anyone has kept them please chime in on what you have discovered. I would imagine a burrower would require more RH then the area of kirindi would suggest (underground + higher humidity) :sarcasm: Before posting be aware I ask a lot of questions (sometimes when I have already heard "an" answer) and will continue to ask.. Science requires questioning and testing.


----------



## Michiel (Dec 28, 2013)

download this paper to find the answers or some answers to your questions :biggrin:


http://www.sea-entomologia.org/PDF/BSEA38ARACNO/B38011.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Decaryi (Dec 28, 2013)

Already have that one! before I got my Grosphus I was on a malagasy scorp kick and printed most everything I could find . Thanks Michiel it will be nice to have in the thread if someone else comes and reads it.  Has anyone kept them communally or are they more aggressive? My Malagasy blacks are doing great together but they are in a large tank with several hides and are fed often. I was planning on setting up these O. Mad's the same but with deeper substrate for burrowing. the west coast of Madagascar is dry but not a desert (even the thorny desert in the south has a moderate RH) Most animals behave differently in captivity does anyone on the forum keep them?


----------



## Decaryi (Jan 17, 2014)

Received 2.4. set into 2 tanks. paying close attention to interaction. so far they have all wrestled and found their own spots. they are all eating... Brilliant coloration for a scorpion!


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jan 17, 2014)

Pictures!!!!!


----------



## Decaryi (Jan 18, 2014)

Pictures coming soon. I have the ones I take but I am awful with a camera. My friend is a wedding photographer and just got a macro lens.. he is coming to play on Monday!! So I will be posting pics of all scorps (except my prego grandidieri she has gone into hiding) and a few tarantulas.


----------



## T0m3y3r (Apr 7, 2016)

how are your scorps? i ordered 2 from KTBG as well


----------

